# Help! What is the best brand cutter



## cyberwebb (May 8, 2013)

I started with a US Cutter MH871-MK2. I have had for 2 years now with no problems and now it has a major "grinding" sound going on - I have heard could be the motherboard - I want to upgrade to a better cutter and fix this one as a back up- what brand cutter is the best for a small business that is hoping to grow!

Any help appreciated!


----------



## n2mouse (Nov 1, 2012)

I heard good things about Graphtec, but they are not exactly cheap. Make sure you stay away from GCC, I have had nothing but trouble with the ones I got from them!


----------



## BrianHahn (Dec 29, 2013)

Consider Saga's. Direct USB connection, DragonCut is awesome cutting software. Dragon Cut vinyl cutter software for vinyl sign cutters from Saga :: ideal for sign makers and signwriters for videos. You can trade in an MH series cutter for one.
Graphtecs are good but a bit more expensive.


----------



## cyberwebb (May 8, 2013)

I also have a Roland CAMM that I purchased from someone going out of business and have been unable to use since I purchased it due to conflicts with my computers - do other places accept trade ins?


----------



## BrianHahn (Dec 29, 2013)

Trade-in-able cutters currently include:
Precision
Saga
Titan
Creation
MH
SC
Laserpoint
GCC

Currently, not Graphtec, Roland, Mimaki, Mutoh, Summa.


----------



## dtogs (Apr 1, 2007)

Summa... summausa.com


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

n2mouse said:


> I heard good things about Graphtec, but they are not exactly cheap. Make sure you stay away from GCC, I have had nothing but trouble with the ones I got from them!


And I have had the opposite experience with the 3 GCC cutters I have owned.....


----------



## saxpride (Apr 23, 2015)

another +1 for summa. great customer service too.


----------

